# hyperlink explanation



## GAP (19 Sep 2007)

Here is a hyperlink explanation for

1. inserting a simple hyperlink

2. inserting a hyperlink and changing the name on it 

3.   inserting a hyperlink and changing the name on it with the name a different color


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2007)

Thank you GAP!!

+1 ... whooo!! (You should feel special!!)

I'll never have to explain it to HitorMiss again!!!  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Sep 2007)

Heck, that's so simple, I might even be able to figure it out.


----------



## karl28 (19 Sep 2007)

Thanks Gap was wondering how you did that .


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2007)

Yeah I knew that a little while ago, because Bobbitt taught me  ^-^


----------



## Flip (19 Sep 2007)

Thanks GAP!

Is there a preferred  format ? "Article Link"

versus http://www.blahblahblah.html?


----------



## GAP (19 Sep 2007)

Not quite sure what you are asking....explain


----------



## vangemeren (19 Sep 2007)

This is GOLD! 

It took me so long to figure how to do it. I think we should make a how to sub-board in the admin section and this thread should be the first one, so that this thread does not get lost.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2007)

I think the "Article Link" looks a bit more polished - especially for long URLs - but it's really personal preference.

Thanks GAP!


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2007)

Article Link looks better to me, then just the URL.


Ahh Mike you beat me to it


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2007)

GREAT visual aid/handout, GAP - kinda hard to explain on the board or via PM because you can't see the symbols when you're doing it right.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Sep 2007)

Sure you can:


```
[url]http://milnet.ca[/url]
[url=http://milnet.ca]Visit Milnet.ca[/url]
[url=http://milnet.ca][color=orange]Visit Milnet.ca[/color][/url]
```

Displays as:

http://milnet.ca
Visit Milnet.ca
Visit Milnet.ca


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2007)

DOHHH!  I guess that's why you're the boss, eh?   

Thanks for THAT tip, as well - two in one thread!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Thank you GAP!!
> 
> +1 ... whooo!! (You should feel special!!)
> 
> I'll never have to explain it to HitorMiss again!!!  ;D



Or me, Vern!!
On another forum I am on, when you insert the hyperlink, it does this:  A box opens up for you to paste in the hyperlink, then another box opens for you to insert the description.  I'm sure if I had taken a really close look at the end result, I would've never had to ask Vern how to do it!!  :

Next question:

For the Custom Title on your profile, how do some people have a couple lines of text when it cuts me off at a certain amount?  ???


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For the Custom Title on your profile, how do some people have a couple lines of text when it cuts me off at a certain amount?  ???



I can't answer that ... I've been trying to figure it out for days!!!

 :-[


----------



## Yrys (19 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've been trying to figure it out for days!!!



Mmm... Defeat by Mike's software  !

(Well, If I don't even try, I can't be defeat, right ? RIGHT  ??? ?)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Sep 2007)

Everyone gets 40 characters for your subscriber status, plus one (possibly very long) line for your custom title.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Everyone gets 40 characters for your subscriber status, plus one (possibly very long) line for your custom title.



Well,

Where the heck do we find the "custom title" thingy-ma-bobby at?? I don't see it in my profile ...

 :-[

I am back in PEI ... left Gagetown at 0430 hrs, apparently I rode at the very back of the short yellow bus!!  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Sep 2007)

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;sa=forumProfile

Right above your sig.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

Going in ...  8)


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

Oh!! So it is and so it worked!!! You are soooooooooo going to hate having taught me that little tidbit!!  ;D


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2007)

okay.....now how do we get rid of the words "update status" just under our name?


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> okay.....now how do we get rid of the words "update status" just under our name?



Just under our name where?? Oh my ... oldsheimers ... just a couple weeks now and I should just pack it in for good ... I am going to have a bad day today, I can just tell.

 ???


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Just under our name where?? Oh my ... oldsheimers ... just a couple weeks now and I should just pack it in for good ... I am going to have a bad day today, I can just tell.
> 
> ???



Exactly where you tried to fool everybody by writing in "is a princess!!! ;-)."
and then go babbling on about burrowing into mattress's looking for peas and something about visions of a chapless world..... ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Exactly where you tried to fool everybody by writing in "is a princess!!! ;-)."
> and then go babbling on about burrowing into mattress's looking for peas and something about visions of a chapless world..... ;D



Dude!!

Can you see that under my name?? "Update status?" Nope, you only see it on your own status ... the rest of us don't, but we all see it for ourselves. My oh my that sounds confusing ... no nap since Saturday ... maybe it's time I did, but that damn pea burrowed 10 matress' down is bugging the heck out of me and keeping me awake.  ;D

_Edited to add: Hey wait a minute!! I don't even see "update status" under my own anymore!! _  :-\


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2007)

> Edited to add: Hey wait a minute!! I don't even see "update status" under my own anymore!!



Well, that's only available for princesses !!


----------



## Yrys (21 Sep 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sure you can:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for that post Mike. Got me to try it for the firt time. Hourray for copy/paste


----------

